
Contaminating Our Bodies with Everyday Products - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/opinion/sunday/contaminating-our-bodies-with-everyday-products.html?_r=0
======
MrTonyD
After reading about soap manufacturing I started making my own - not because I
want to, but because it is impossible to know what they put in soap and,
amazingly, the ingredient list on the side of the soap is not required to tell
you all the ingredients (and they don't). Apparently, big companies manage the
list of generally recognized as safe ingredients, and when they add
ingredients to that list it prevents the FDA from regulating that ingredient.
So we are surrounded by ingredients that aren't disclosed and associated with
many diseases - but the FDA is prevented from regulating those ingredients. I
look forward to the day when our society can again get control back from the
corporations so that I can start buying soap again.

